# Giochi: Problemi con audio in quake 3 e quake 4

## supa_

-Quake3

allora dopo aver emerso quake 3 v. 1.32 lo avvio e scopro che i suoni

mancano del tutto, e cosi mi avvio alla ricerca di una soluzione e la

trovo:

echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss

bene ora il mio problema in parte è risolto vedo che nel menu i suoni ci

sono peccato che quando ha finito di caricare una mappa non fa neanche

in tempo a entrare che crasha tutto (schermata nera e loop dei suoni )  e devo killare quake3.x86

io ho gentoo 2006.0 a 64bit e ho òprovato a far installare quake ad un amico, con caratteristiche simili alle mie(celeron D a 64 bit) e ha il mio stesso problema .

Nella console in cui lo apro non ci sono errori rilevanti e neppure nei vari log.

-Quake4

semplicemente i suoni si sentono malissimo un gracchio continuo.

datemi una mano pls

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hai una scheda audio integrata?

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> hai una scheda audio integrata?

 

mi associo e aggiungo anche un'altra richiesta,

potresti postare il contenuto di:

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

----------

## devilheart

 *supa_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Quake4
> 
> semplicemente i suoni si sentono malissimo un gracchio continuo.
> ...

 

io ho messo queste righe nella cfg

seta s_driver "alsa"

seta s_alsa_lib "libasound.so.2"

seta s_alsa_pcm "plughw:0"

e sento benissimo su un portatile amd64 con scheda audio integrata

installa anche emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

----------

## Scen

 *supa_ wrote:*   

> Quake4
> 
> semplicemente i suoni si sentono malissimo un gracchio continuo.

 

Assicurati di aver installato il supporto a OSS, quind in ~/.quake4/q4base/Quake4Config.cfg metti

```

[...]

seta s_driver "oss"

[...]

```

X Quake3 ti consiglio di provare la versione "da sorgente" mantenuta da Icculus.org, ovvero games-fps/quake3. Prova quella e sappiaci dire.

----------

## supa_

 *Quote:*   

> hai una scheda audio integrata?

 

si ho una scheds X-Fi montata ma inutilizzata data la situazione driver, quindi sn costretto ad usare la scheda integrata (Realtek ALC850, motherboard a8n32sli-del)

 *Quote:*   

> mi associo e aggiungo anche un'altra richiesta,
> 
> potresti postare il contenuto di: 

 

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

 *Quote:*   

> X Quake3 ti consiglio di provare la versione "da sorgente" mantenuta da Icculus.org, ovvero games-fps/quake3. Prova quella e sappiaci dire.

 

si ne ho sentito parlare eh ho letto qualcosa a riguardo ma ci sono problemi con punkbuster per quanto riguarda IOQ3 quindi sarebbe interessante testarla in locale ma purtroppo online senza punkbuster non si puo proprio fare

(anche la mia morosa gioca xD e se non gioco con lei me menaxD)

per quanto riguarda quake4 grazie a questo i suoni sembrano andare bene:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

 un ultima cosa per la console lho abilitata da cfg ma le combo provate ctrl+alt+\ | ~ | ctrl+alt+~ non me la aprono come faccio? 

thx

----------

## devilheart

dando 

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 21 = quoteleft agrave" &
```

 potrai aprire la console con ì

poi dai 

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 21 = igrave asciicircum asciitilde dead_circumflex asciitilde dead_circumflex" &
```

per mettere a posto

----------

## supa_

avviando da console mentre riprovavo epr lennesima volta a far andare quake 3 ho notato i seguenti errori:

```

Sys_LoadDll(/opt/quake3/baseq3/uii386.so)...

Sys_LoadDll(/opt/quake3/baseq3/uii386.so) failed:

"/opt/quake3/baseq3/uii386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

Sys_LoadDll(/home/supa/.q3a/baseq3/uii386.so)...

Sys_LoadDll(/home/supa/.q3a/baseq3/uii386.so) failed:

"/home/supa/.q3a/baseq3/uii386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

Sys_LoadDll(/opt/quake3/baseq3/uii386.so)...

Sys_LoadDll(ui) failed dlopen() completely!

```

che cosè questo file ?

----------

## supa_

i havent yet found the solution a5t the q3 sound problem nobody can hel me?

----------

## devilheart

 *supa_ wrote:*   

> avviando da console mentre riprovavo epr lennesima volta a far andare quake 3 ho notato i seguenti errori:
> 
> ```
> 
> Sys_LoadDll(/opt/quake3/baseq3/uii386.so)...
> ...

 ma il gioco parte? perché neanche io ho quel file ma funziona tutto comunque

----------

## supa_

si il gioco mi parte comunque, la cosa strana è che si blocca solo quando cerco di far partire laudio con quei due comandi ed p strana perche se non inserisco i due echo citati allinizio il gioco parte perfettamente ma senza alcun tipo di suono, non so veramente piu dove sbattere la testa anche perche appunto non riesco a notare nessun errore rilevante che mi possa far capire il problema.

----------

## devilheart

usi lo script che installa portage per far partire il gioco? perché io non ho problemi di suoni e non uso echo

----------

## supa_

scusa che script? non riesco a  capire cosa intendi...

----------

## devilheart

/usr/games/bin/quake3

----------

## supa_

premetto che il grado noob quadra perfettamente la situazione vediamo se riescoa  risponderti:

io ho installato quake emergendolo da portage il quale me lo fa avviare eseguendo 

```

#quake3-bin 

```

tutto qui non faccio nient'altro

----------

## devilheart

che alsa-lib usi? hai attivo qualche programma che usa la scheda audio?

----------

## supa_

io ho :

```
*  media-libs/alsa-lib

      Latest version available: 1.0.11

      Latest version installed: 1.0.11

      Size of files: 689 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

mmh si mi è cpaitato di tenere aperto xchat e amsn e qualche pagina web cmq ho provato anche a lanciarlo senza niiente aperto a sistema appena avviato eppure succede lo stesso

----------

## devilheart

hai installato emul-linux-x86-soundlibs ?

----------

## supa_

si emul-linux-x86-soundlibs è installato

```
*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

      Latest version available: 2.3

      Latest version installed: 2.3

```

 ma il problema non cambia i suoni non ci sono e gli fps hanno sbalzi vertiginosi per intenderci da 125 salta a 2-3 .

non so che fare, ora sto riguardando tutti i topic riguardanti q3 ma non riesco a  torvare soluzioni

----------

